
How We Built a Tech Company Without Tech - mful
https://medium.com/the-compass-blog/how-we-built-a-tech-startup-without-tech-f7997588132#.id4f12tg5
======
chriscruz
Amazing article, Mike. Definitely one of my most inspirational and favorite
articles

------
bobby_9x
This is dangerous. Mostly because it leaves the technical co-founder in a
position of power. If he/she leaves, you are in trouble.

If you start a tech company, you really should know tech.

